# canoe on roof rack



## Lowrenzo (May 25, 2005)

Had my Xey for just over a week - we just love it. 

I've been carrying my cedar strip canoe on top of an Astro Van for years. We just rest the canoe on styrofoam forms on the crossbars of the roof rack and tie the canoe down on those spots - no need for ropes on the front or back end of the canoe to the bumpers.

On the xtrail, the crossbars are shorter and the canoe barely fits - plus it is impossible to tie the ropes to the roof rails since they are solid. The rails are also much closer together which makes the canoe seem more unstable on the roof.

Has anyone tried anything with a canoe to make it stable and easy to tie on and undo?

lb


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

Hey, Lorenzo. I'm not too happy with the crossbar spacing either. Nor the solid rails. Bad design. I have a truck and another car with a better rack setup, so I haven't tried with the X-Trail yet. I'm thinking of building a custom canoe rack that can be clamped to the factory crossbars. Weight should be no problem because the unit is rated for 200 pounds, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## jww (Apr 22, 2005)

This is one thing about the X-Trail that is a bit of a concern. The roof rail crossbars appear to be set to a fixed location on the roof, rather than the traditional movable crossbars on most other integrated roof racks on other vehicles.

I have a Thule set up for my 02 Altima right now, but to affix that to the roof of the X-Trail requires special adapters from Thule Europe.

jww


----------



## X-Traction (Dec 21, 2004)

If we get an X-Trail, this will also be a serious concern for us. To begin with, your post made me take a look at the X-Trail's rack design. It appears to be another triumph of marketers over engineers. Did no one notice that it is common for people using roof racks to tie off to the side rails?! Yet it is marketed as a vehicle for evolving lives!

There's nothing that keeps you from relaxing on a long drive like worrying your canoe may come off the roof. Not to mention the hazard involved.

It looks like you'll have to start using end ropes. Just remember never to drive with them hanging loose. Running a tire over an end can destroy the canoe and damage the vehicle. The Mohawk canoe site has some excellent tips on how to secure canoes on cars.

https://www.mohawkcanoes.com/transport.htm

You can make the canoe more stable on the rack by mounting some stainless-steel pipe clamps around the crossbars. Arrange them with the screw gizmo on the top of the crossbar. Match their spacing to the inside or outside width of the gunnels, and cover them with bicycle inner-tube rubber sleeves. This will protect both the rack and the canoe, and keep the canoe from moving around. They're unobtrusive enough that you could just leave them on. You can use 8 clamps (one on inside and outside of each gunnel contact point), or 4 clamps.

If the bow of your canoe is higher than the stern, you can carry it stern-first to reduce how much wind the forward end catches.

Is there enough "meat" on the side rails to safely cut slots large enough for nylon webbing straps?


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

JWW, 

I have Thule system as well, and have bought a TK6 fit kit and had it modified for the Xtrail. See my other posts about this.

Greg



jww said:


> This is one thing about the X-Trail that is a bit of a concern. The roof rail crossbars appear to be set to a fixed location on the roof, rather than the traditional movable crossbars on most other integrated roof racks on other vehicles.
> 
> I have a Thule set up for my 02 Altima right now, but to affix that to the roof of the X-Trail requires special adapters from Thule Europe.
> 
> jww


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

I agree, the X-Trails roof rail utility system looks very week in design. What would be nice if some aftermarket company made a unit that would bolt onto the factory mount points with bars that run the length of the roof that has adjustable spacing cross bars.

I've used Yakima racks on my Accord, and BMW racks on my Bimmer, both are better designed than the Nissan racks from the factory in my opinon.


----------



## newxtrailforme (Feb 12, 2005)

I've been looking at getting a roof rack for my x-trail, for that very purpose. The only idea that I came up with is that it might be possible to bolt on two C brackets on the rack, to act as tie-downs. Just as long as it wouldn't weaken the rack, but it should be alright. My only worry is breaking the sunroof. It wouldn't be very good if the canoe slipped, while putting it on the rack, and hit the sunroof.

Btw, does anyone know how much a roof rack costs? 

One complaint that I have, is that I wish the muffler wasn't so damn big! It's the only part of the under carriage without any ground clearance.













Lowrenzo said:


> Had my Xey for just over a week - we just love it.
> 
> I've been carrying my cedar strip canoe on top of an Astro Van for years. We just rest the canoe on styrofoam forms on the crossbars of the roof rack and tie the canoe down on those spots - no need for ropes on the front or back end of the canoe to the bumpers.
> 
> ...


----------

